# Hartington Micrasport 4-wheeled open carriage stolen Cambs



## Suechoccy (31 December 2017)

Harrington Micrasport 4-wheeled open carriage stolen from stables in Willingham overnight on Saturday 30 December.   The carriage is fitted with shafts to suit 12hh pony but can also be fitted with a pole for a driving pair.  Dark blue with silver detail.  In almost new condition.  Police have been informed. Please spread the word.  Owner would very much like it back.


----------



## Suechoccy (1 January 2018)

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS NEWS - my friend has got her trailer back today, recovered it undamaged.


----------



## OldNag (7 January 2018)

That's really good news


----------

